# Pricing Sheep



## SheepGirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Just curious to all you sheep breeders/potential owners:

Breeders:
1 - How much do you sell breeding stock for?
2 - How much do you sell meat lambs/sheep for?
3 - How much do you sell pet sheep for?
4 - What breed/type of sheep do you raise?

Potential Owners:
1 - How much are you willing to pay for breeding stock?
2 - Will you pay more for sheep with performance records?
3 - Are you more interested in the more popular breeds or the less popular breeds?
4 - What breed/type of sheep do you want to raise?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a potential owner 
1. I would just want some registered wool wethers, so probably $175-$200 for 2 
2.Hmmmm...... I think I would like to see good wool genetics, but not particularly looking for show records.
3. Less popular, I guess.
4. I would like two romney wethers, a white one and a natural one.


----------



## RustyDHart (Nov 9, 2011)

As a Breeder, my answers are:   1.    $125-$250       2.   $75-$100        3.    Depends      4.   Scottish Blackface


----------

